# C&C Zero Hour install problems



## TheOrangeRemix (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

I have tried installing Command & Conquer Generals: Zero Hour from CD and before it installs, I keep getting this message:

"C & C Generals was not found. Please install the full version of C&C Generals and try again."

when in fact, I do have Generals installed. Does the installation program look for a specific default directory? What else can I do?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have you moved the install folder of Generals? Do you have legal/legitimate copies of each game? Run through these First Steps, and let us know how you go.


----------



## TheOrangeRemix (Jul 25, 2004)

The program did not ask me for the install folder of Generals. Also, the copy of Generals that I have was copied from a zip file.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have the original CD/DVD of the game or is this a copy?


----------



## TheOrangeRemix (Jul 25, 2004)

Generals is a copy, but Zero Hour is the original CD.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

If Generals is a copy than that's your problem why you can't install and we can't help with it.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Zero Hour isn't complaining that you don't have Generals installed - it's complaining that you don't have a legal copy of Generals installed. You'll have to buy a legal copy of Generals.


This thread will be closed.


----------

